# Joining the Order...



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 10, 2010)

This man wanted to join a masonic order which only accepted Judo players. He went along on initiation night with two other players, a yellow belt, and an orange belt. The man himself was a blue belt, so he was quite hopeful.

"First of all," said worshipful master Sensei, after everyone had made their rei, "you must prove to us how fit you are, how strong you are, and how resourceful you are. To do this, you must run two hundred yards, scale a fifteen foot wall and cross a six foot moat. This will get you into the animal enclosure at the zoo. You will then throw, hold down, and armlock the largest gorilla in the zoo. After this, gentlemen, you must find, seduce and satisfy my daughter."

The initiation started. The yellow belt twisted his ankle during the 200 yard run and dropped out. Then the orange belt fell off the wall into the moat and drowned. The blue belt however forged on, and entered the gorilla's cage.

The walls of the cage themselves seemed to bulge and shake. There were grunts and groans, and the Masons outside looked at each other in trepidation. Eventually the blue belt staggered out, his obi round his neck, his gi tattered, but on his face the most beatific expression.

"Wow," he muttered, "that was something else". He bowed to the worshipful master and said, "OK, Sensei, so where is this girl that you want me to throw, hold down, and armlock?"


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 10, 2010)

Uhh... oops?


----------



## yak sao (Oct 30, 2010)

the gorilla his dreams


----------

